# I Dont Want a Divorce



## idontwantadivorce (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

My username says it all. I don't want a divorce. I am going through a divorce. My goal is to learn how to finally lose hope that he will come back, and to find hope that I will find someone new.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, sounds like you are going through a hard time.

How long have you been married? Do you have children?

Why did he leave? Is he cheating?


----------

